# Kangertech Dripbox 60W Spares



## gertvanjoe (5/10/16)

Good day vendors

Any one in the Johburg / Pta area carrying stock of the "one piece" driptip and bottom bottle cover for this device, please feel free to reply

Thank you to everyone in advance


----------



## gertvanjoe (6/10/16)

Anyone in South Africa then?


----------



## Raslin (6/10/16)

As far as I know none of the vendors carry those items as spares.


----------



## NewOobY (6/10/16)

I'll try and see if I can find something for you. Will report back asap.


----------



## gertvanjoe (6/10/16)

Thanks. know where I can order it fron oversees but am looking for local stock

Sent from Mars


----------



## NewOobY (6/10/16)

nothing wrong with overseas order it will just take long to get here is all.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## gertvanjoe (6/10/16)

the longer part was the reason. Guess I will just order it from over the water then

Sent from Mars


----------



## Raslin (6/10/16)

then get some spare bottles for yourself, while you at it.


----------



## gertvanjoe (6/10/16)

clever idea. 

Sent from Mars


----------

